# Chalky Pink Lipstick (mac please)



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anybody know if MAC do a nice chalky pink lipstick (Matte Finish) as this is very in for summer
thanks
xx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

if not mac
then
Nars or Bobbi brown
xx


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2007)

What do you mean "chalky"??


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 10, 2007)

So MAC doesn't make a chalky texture cause that just doesn't feel nice on the lips. As for a light? pink matte lipstick you can choose from Kinda Sexy, Please Me, and Feel So Fine. I still think that those aren't what you're looking for though.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

k no
its just how it described it on the tv
as chalky pink (as in the colour)


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 10, 2007)

Well Pretty Please is quite chalky, one of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's not matte however...


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

thankssss xxxx
i think im either going to go for
pretty please
orrrr
feel so fine or please me
lol
i will have a look when i go 2mo


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Jun 10, 2007)

If you mean chalky as in Pastel Pink (e.g. easter egg pink), try *SNOB* (satin finish). I think it's very summery looks great for tanned skin (es. browns and brunettes) & summer. It's very very whiteish/pink CHALKY and covers even my naturall deep red lips.


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a chalky pink color?  I'm visualizing a very pale creamy pastel pink, is that what it is?


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 10, 2007)

pink nouveau is satin but comes out chalky when applied


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *me_jelly* 

 
_Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a chalky pink color? I'm visualizing a very pale creamy pastel pink, is that what it is?_

 
like a baby pink
pastel pink
x


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks for all the recs girls
i will check these out
was ment to go to mac 2day but my day was a complete desaster
x


----------



## Jessimaka (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah pastel baby pink colors. im also looking for some like this so thanks girls!


----------



## Janice (Jun 11, 2007)

Scanty (amplified) will come pretty darn close to what you're looking for.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_like a baby pink
pastel pink
x_

 
Zhandra is that color on me. bubblegum baby pink with no sparkle at all.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 13, 2007)

i'd say Pretty Please or Angel


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with scanty.  The problem I have with lip colors like that though is that they tend to flake off or settle into the lines in my lips making it look nasty.  Even if I exfoliate and then apply the color, a few hours later it looks gross, like I have bubble gum all over my lips and it's peeling off lol.  Good luck with it!  I'm sure you can do better than I could!!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 13, 2007)

Definately try SNOB.  It looks really chalky on me without being completely matte. This is definately the l/s to buy if your going for that look.  I think it will look amazing on you!  Don't forget the FOTD


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 23, 2007)

i think *out to shock* would look good


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ummm Real Doll from the Barbie collection, if you can find it. I find that sort of "chalky" looking, but obviously not matte...


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 27, 2007)

out to shock too even though c-shock isnt released yet lol


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

i think out to shock might be the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i just bought it and it looks great for summer bronzed looks (or anything for that matter)


----------



## katelin_inline (Aug 22, 2007)

ehhh ...Fun fun from Mac is also ok .
Hope my reply is not too late


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 22, 2007)

i was thinking of Lancome's Proenza Pink


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 22, 2007)

<<<checking my stash>>>  (((digging)))

If you want a more lasting pink, I would suggest a light pink lip liner applied all over the mouth. Then you can apply a lipstick or a gloss over it.  (I don't have any chalky things, but I will mention what I have towards lighter pinks).  I have add glosses too.  They cried if I didn't mention them.  te hee


*Lip Pencils*
a) Pink Writer lip pencil by Estee Lauder
b) Candy lip pencil by Bobbie Brown

*MAC lipstick pinks*:
a) Chatterbox (maybe darker than you want) 
b) Out to shock (very pale silver pink frost) 
c) Bombshell (light champagne pink frost) 
d) Viviacious (Sheer bright fushia pink) 

_*MAC Gloss*_
a) Pulsesetter in Chromeglass (med. pink, but I love it.)
b) PinkKarat in Lustreglass (light to mid pink with sparkles)
c) Bountiful in Plushglass (very light pink with sparkles)

*Drugstore brand*
a) Cotton Candy lipstick by Jane (very Barbie Pink looking to me)
b) Struck by Beauty Glitzy Miliani Gloss (very light bubble gum pink gloss)

_*Bobbie brown*_
a) Pale Pink #11 Pot Rouge for lips & cheeks.  (This is very sheer cotton candy pink in a pot)  - You may hate this one.  
b) Pink #6 lipstick (this is a matte and it's darker than you may like)
c) Baby Pink #11 (this is a lighter pink lipstick, but it is sheer)
(She makes nice glosses like lilac, but the brushes in the tube freak out on you after a few applications).  Bad Bobbie.

*Prescriptives ( my favorite gloss)
*Moonbeam reflective gloss (Summer solstice) (Limited edition) 
This is a very sheer thick reflective gloss.  I love it.

They are happy now.


----------



## stefania905 (Aug 22, 2007)

Angel or Snob in my opinion


----------



## Patricia (Sep 13, 2007)

snob!!!


----------



## dollypink (Sep 13, 2007)

i'd say snob, it's satiny and pure pastel pink


----------



## LindseySullivan (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree - try SNOB!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_Definately try SNOB.  It looks really chalky on me without being completely matte. This is definately the l/s to buy if your going for that look.  I think it will look amazing on you!  Don't forget the FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## liv (Sep 22, 2007)

Pink Plaid.


----------



## hooxxknew (Jul 3, 2008)

when i think of pretty please, i think  chalky pink. i think thats the perfect lippie for what you're going for


----------



## aimee (Jul 4, 2008)

snob
light pink and kinda matte its a satin


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_like a baby pink
pastel pink
x_

 
I would then recommend Snob if you are lloking for a pastel pink.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 8, 2008)

Chalky pink?
The closest to that description I can think of is SNOB BY MAC (lipstick)
looks drastically "chalkier" if you are even the slightest bit tanned.


----------



## natily (Jan 28, 2009)

bobbi brown - lip color  in blondie pink, blush and sandwash pink , ther semi matte, full coverage.   their more baby pink than chalky pink . x


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 28, 2009)

i agree with snob.
a dab of pale concealer can make any lipstick get ''chalky'' too.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 28, 2009)

Pink Nouveau isn't chalky!! Its totally bright pink barbie.

I would go for Snob or Angel.


----------



## Rancas (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know if Faux is still made but that would be a good one to look at. It's a chalky pink on me.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 15, 2009)

Please Me is a really opaque, matte pink color.


----------

